# Cambio de orientacion de imagen tv



## Smash_fx (Jun 29, 2006)

Ahora mismo, comparado con la mayoria de ustedes soy aspirante de electronica. Se lo peligroso del televisor, por el capacitor asi que se como manejarlo. Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede decir como puedo invertir la imagen y ponerla en espejo. Osea que la imagen se invierta vertical y horizontalmente. Por favor me urge para un proyecto el que me lo pueda explicar casi como para un niño se lo agredeceria muchisimo. Gracias por adelanto.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 30, 2006)

O seagirar la imagen 90º?
Pues a saco con cuidado aflojas el tornillo de la bobina deflectora y giras el yugo y reajustando todo el yugo despues.


----------



## Smash_fx (Jun 30, 2006)

No es girar 90 grados. Es invertir horizontal y verticalmente. Seria como girar 180 grados y ver en un espejo el resultado.


----------



## Dario Vega (Jun 30, 2006)

No estoy completamente seguro pero creo que si inviertes los cables del yugo (intercambiando las dos conexiones en horizontal entre si, y lo mismo en vertical) lograrias lo que pides.
Si la idea es ver la imágen al derecho cuando miras la pantalla a través de un espejo creo que solo necesitas invertir el horizontal porque los espejos invierten derecha con izquierda pero no invierten superior con inferior.

Exitos


----------



## Smash_fx (Jun 30, 2006)

Gracias, busque toda la información del yugo y ya encontre como se hace, gracias por la orientacion.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 30, 2006)

Recuerda que no puedes cambiar en "caliente" el sentido con un simple interruptor o rele se tiene que hacer sincronicamente para no estropear el transformador de alta y circuitos compesadores.


----------

